# Lexus



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Lexus is almost 11 months old and looking great. She is the only doe that won't let me near her but I think she is growing great. Maybe after she kids next year she will calm down. She is big enough I probably could have bred her this year. But I like to wait.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She's telling you what she thinks of you in that second picture huh? It's always the pretty ones who don't like us


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You bet she is. She does not like me one bit. I don't know what her deal it. Her mom was my bottle baby and even after I sold her she was still friendly. But her kids have been nutts. Mercedes does not want me to mess with her but will come up to me. Hoof trimming time is always super fun.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beautiful girl! Love her winter fuzz too. It is so strange how she doesn't like you, one of mine could care less if I lived or not but if she thinks I have banana peel she sure comes a runnin.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She really doesn't have much fluff like some of my other girls. It is kind of weird but she is still pretty slick. Guess she is fat enough she doesn't need much winter coat.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty doe!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Its always the nice looking ones. My one doe is built like a tank and think she would do well in shows if she would allow me to set her up somewhat, but no... touch her and she squats or jumps...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

If I could touch her I would be tempted to show her


----------

